# Serrulatus Finger Chasing



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

crappy video. s my d


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Friendly little guy! Nice to see how he's progressing.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

and they say mudas are the peaceful piranhas


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

piranha-freak101 said:


> and they say mudas are the peaceful piranhas


I've said he was aggressive from the start.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> and they say mudas are the peaceful piranhas


I've said he was aggressive from the start.
[/quote]

No not you DW told me that they call Mudas "the peacefull piranhas"


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Looking good JZ.


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

piranha-freak101 said:


> No not you DW told me that they call Mudas "the peacefull piranhas"


Rule #1: Never listen to DW

Rule #2: JZ's pets are always beast. Heck he showed me a video of his pet rock that was finger chasing just last week.


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

Sacrifice said:


> Rule #2: JZ's pets are always beast. Heck he showed me a video of his pet rock that was finger chasing just last week.


LOL Sacrifice , what species of rock was it







. Nice P and vid JZ, do you think he's going to be more aggressive than your sanchezi?


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

im not impressed until its attack command is "NEWB" lol


----------



## serrasalmus_ve (Feb 12, 2008)

JZ Cool Video


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2011)

Nice, is that a cohab I see








j/k


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Not sure if he will be more aggressive then the sanchezi. Sanchezi still has hand feeding over the serrulatus

Yea Trav. Super successful water + piranha cohab. Its about 5 months in. No deaths.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> Not sure if he will be more aggressive then the sanchezi. Sanchezi still has hand feeding over the serrulatus
> 
> Yea Trav. Super successful water + piranha cohab. Its about 5 months in. No deaths.


how much water is the minimum i need to successfully cohab it with my piranha? i know nothing about cohabs so i must know the secret of piranhas SUCCESSFULLY cohabing with water lol


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Anything less then 20 gallons will not end well.


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

nice fish man!


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Thanks bud.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

nice fish indeed


----------



## dcp5082 (Feb 14, 2011)

that guy reminds me of my mac, he finger chases like crazy


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

All my serra's finger chase now


----------

